# Cherry Red Shrimp tank mates



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a 55G with a breeding pair of German Rams and a school simulans. No ohter fish. I know the simulans are not a worry with Cherry Reds, but are the Rams?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

If the rams can catch them, they are going to be a very tasty meal.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i agree. i usually dont put my cherries in a "community" tank unless they are large adults and i dont care if they breed. If youre raising rams, shrimp fry would be a great food!


----------

